# Shifter problem



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

This makes me super angry and i freaked out. I was driving to a buddys house about a block away to drop off some coolent for his pos. I didnt even beat on the car or anything, i was in a hurry and put the car in neutral and pulled the e-break got out. (so the car was still running). He said thanks and i ran back in the car took off the e-break and i had nothing in my shifter. i could move it with my pinky finger and push it all the way up to the radio and back down to the center councle. WHAT HAPPEND???:confused The owner before put in a B&M short thow in it. Was it a pin that just fell out? Somthing wrong with the trans? (god i hope not). It just dosnt make any sence to me at all. It just killed my day. Dose anyone know what to do? Im stuck at home untill its fixed, and idk if i need to get under the car or just pull up the dash. Anyone with some advice would help me so mutch thanks, Ben.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Pull the rubber insert out of the lower cubby hole you should see a small phillips/cross head screw remove that. Open the center console compartment, with your fingers you should be able to carefully pry up the center console trim. It's clipped in all the way around. Pull it up just enough to remove the electrical connections for the window switches. Then lift it out the way. You should be able to accsse the shifter.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like the shifter became disengaged from the unit. Remove the console and take a look perhaps a nut separated from the bolt and it fell off?


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

fixed it, turns out that one of the stainless steel bolts broke! broke in half. i had to remove the unit and drill and tap out the rest that was red lock-tite in. wow what a pain. at least all it cost me was 55 cents for the new bolt then i had to buy a carbon tiped drill-bit. so $20.00 total


----------

